# www/firefox has been changed to a release candidate version



## getopt (Apr 11, 2017)

www/firefox which was on version 52.0.2 is now 53.0 RC3


> www/firefox: update to 53.0 (rc3)
> 
> More candidates are likely to come before the official announcement (aka
> the rush hour) scheduled on 2017-04-19. This one intended to pick up upstream
> ...



That is not acceptable from my point of view. A release candidate (RC) should be a separated port like devel/firefox or named with an obvious versioning like www/firefox53.

To make it clear: A port that is a release should not be converted in a port holding a release candidate. 
Developers and maintainers (should) know the difference and why such versions should be separated.

Disclaimer: This should be taken by no means for criticizing the maintainer's work, which is _outstanding_ for porting this huge and complicated port.


----------



## MarcoB (Apr 11, 2017)

This has been this way for quite some time now. I agree with you, but you can just wait with upgrading until the release comes out next week or so.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2017)

MarcoB said:


> This has been this way for quite some time now.


Indeed.

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=436347
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=431858
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=428261
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=425470
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=422321
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=416394
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=413760
And so on....


----------

